# 04 Maxima Clutch Problem



## skellish (Jul 15, 2008)

I've had a problem with my 04 Maxima almost from the beginning. Basic symptom has been if the car sits idling in traffic jam, or after a 3-4 stop and go local trips, I develop a lot of play in the clutch pedal. Normally, when I apply light pressure to the clutch pedal, I feel resistance immediately. When its acting up, I feel significantly less resistance in the pedel from the top, sometime almost half way through the pedal travel. If I continue driving it usually clears up on its own or if I park and leave it for 30+ minutes. Definitely seems heat related and does not appear in the winter. Despite the "slop" in the pedel, the clutch appears to be shifting ok and engages about mid pedal travel. 

Last month new symptom appeared. Twice, once after it was sitting at work all day and another time after returning from a 3 hour concert, the clutch pedal was all the way to the floor. I literally had to stand on it to get car into gear. Once, moving, it returned to normal operation after a couple of miles of driving. 

Originally took it to the Nissan dealer, but they could never reproduce the symptoms. At 30K, Nissan mechanic said it needed a new clutch without even looking at it. 

Start taking it to another mechanic who has a good reputation. They replaced the master and slave cylinder and equalization valve without any improvement. They have never been able to reproduce the symptoms either. Two weeks ago, at 60K, I finally had enough and askd them to take the next step. They replaced the clutch, pressure plate, throwout bearing and flywheel assembly. The pedal to the floor symptom has not returned (yet) but the clutch pedal problem is still there. 

Now I have a new problem which only started after they did this latest work. The stick is now popping out of gear which driving. Twice in 6th, but predominately in 5th. I left the car with the mechanic for a day and they could not get it to happen. They checked the linkage and bushings and they say everything looks ok. I went for a drive with them and of course it did not do it, until tonight. 

I don't know what I should do next. Is this a know problem with this car? Should I take it back to the dealer? Mechanic said he would call someone he knows at local Nissan to see of there are any bulletins out. 

Thanks
Desperate in NJ


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i was gonna say you have air in your system...
but then you stated it's popping out of gear...

every problem i've ever had with pedal play came ultimately from there being air in the system.

i've heard of the slipping out of gear problem...
can't recall what it is though.

the pedal play though has absolutely NOTHING to do with the tranny.

it's only a pedal adjustment nut.. a master.. a line... and a slave. that's the only things that effect the pedal.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

but symptoms can add up...
if you were forcing it into gear, there's a possibility that's why it's popping out now.

i'm not too good with tranny stuff.. just haven't gotten into it yet.


----------

